# Got it today!!



## Jako999 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi all 
Well after looking around for some time and looking on this forum to see what to look for Igot my TT today.

TT Roadster, silver, 65000 miles, 4 owners, full history, lots of toys, belts and pumps all done and I managed to get it for £5800 which I thought was great.

All is well so far even though I've only done 70 miles but so far I like it!!
Thanks for reading this

Jako


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Cool. Drop up some pics when you have a chance. 180 or 225bhp?

You like 3 mins down the road from me so maybe you'll see me.

Theres a local meet end of Feb with at least 3 others driving from here and plenty more going I believe. Check events section.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Jako999 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sorry its a 225 may bump into you.
Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now all you need is to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Dont forget to check out the Event section. Big cruise to france comining up! EnTTEnte Cordial!

Oh and welcome to the forum!


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

